

Apple legal is going after Open Source startup with their App Store trademark - gleb
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/06/22/apple-now-sending-out-cease-and-desist-to-smaller-app-store-transgressors/

======
bradleyland
I'm really confused as to what anyone is supposed to call the online store
where one sells applications? It's as if someone trademarked "Department
Store" and all of the sudden, Macy's, Sears, JC Penny, Dillards, etc couldn't
use the term to refer to their stores any more. That's insane.

~~~
tzs
There were online stores that sold applications before Apple did so. What's
wrong with calling them whatever we used to call them, before Apple started
calling theirs "App Store"?

~~~
seats
What did we used to call them?

~~~
lucian1900
App stores.

------
alex_martin
The 'App Store' brand is so important to Apple now that they have no choice
but to go hard to try and own it. It won't look good for Apple's claim if
Amazon can stand in court and list off reams of other App Stores.

------
cpg
It would be great if the claim does not hold up, however, this may take a
while.

In the mean time, to avoid a crushing blow, we have started complying, by
cycling the name of the second tab with the top suggestions we are getting -
over 830 so far ... <http://www.amahi.org/name-the-store>

We'll do search/replace of other strings in the site soon ...

Worst case is that Amazon and Apple settle out of court and screw everyone
else.

------
brandonk
I hope that Amazon and Microsoft can crush them in court and get all this
squashed. I would say go for it Amahi and do not comply with them but I know
that cant be done without the cash and lawyers. Lets just hope that the big
guys can win it for everyone!!

